
Top 3 Code Editors For the iPad - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/12/code-editors-for-the-ipad.php
======
Swizec
Having used the iPad quite a bit, I don't think code editors are the problem
when it comes to coding. After all, you can do that in pretty much anything.

The biggest disadvantage would be the keyboard. Especially how it handles
"weird" characters that the average coder needs to be first-level rather than
hidden somewhere deep.

Here's a good idea on how the keyboard could be greatly improved ->
<http://rosscarter.com/2010/320.html>

~~~
pornel
A _fixed_ layout of a _virtual_ keyboard is a silly problem created by Apple —
keyboard customization is a private API.

Hopefully the restriction will be relaxed in future versions of iOS.

~~~
jforman
I wouldn't call enforcing consistency in a primary interaction mode "silly."
There would be a considerable increase in cognitive load if a user had to
parse what they're seeing every time a keyboard appears. You'd benefit the
tail (e.g., people who want to code on an iPad) but reduce utility for the
majority of users. Like most things, it's a trade-off, and Apple usually
(almost always?) lands on the side of simplicity in that trade-off.

~~~
pornel
They did it successfully for Numbers.app.

All applications are curated, so they could add "Confusing keyboard" to long
list of rejections.

------
lalc
FTP is a relevant feature while SSH and source control support aren't?

------
zephyrfalcon
I may be daft, but what is the point of coding on an iPad when you cannot
compile or execute the code on it? (Except for Javascript I suppose.)

~~~
biot
If you take a bus/train to/from work, it would allow you to hack out an idea
on the go and test it when you arrive. Of course, that assumes you don't
already have a laptop that you could use.

~~~
m0nastic
I'm actually one of those minority of people who have completely stopped
taking my laptop anywhere (and when the time comes to upgrade to a new
machine, will absolutely be getting a desktop).

I used to write code "on the go" in a computation notebook (actually I do that
even when I'm not on the go), and only after getting it working the way I want
do I actually enter it into a computer.

Typing in code on a portable device has pretty much replaced my notebook, and
I'm more than happy with the tradeoffs entailed in using that type of device.

I should caveat everything by saying that I'm not a professional software
developer (I make my living breaking software, not making it), so my use case
for development might not match up with most people's.

------
zacharypinter
Is anybody using their iPad with org-mode? I've installed MobileOrg, but I
don't really care to subscribe to the whole workflow they've gone for (with
push and pull commands on the emacs side, and staging directories). I'd really
just like to find a text editor with support for Dropbox and a basic
understanding of org files. Bonus points if the editor can manipulate outlines
and provide a quick asterisk button.

------
chubs
Forget code editors for the ipad. What about code editors for the mac? Your
options are jedit (hideous) or smultron (buggy abandonware), or pay through
the nose for textmate (also abandonware)...

~~~
bigethan
BBedit (for anything), Xcode (for non-web & iDevices), Coda (for web &
collaborative), NetBeans (for anything), Komodo (for javascript?). And others
I'm probably forgetting.

And yes, most on that list cost money. But nothing a couple hours or so of
work couldn't cover.

~~~
meric
Espresso for web development.

------
bergie
If there was a code editor with tight Git integration and easy connection to a
build service, I might not actually need a laptop. But I guess that is still
some ways off.

~~~
frou_dh
Come on, you'd have to be soft in the head to do that. The novelty would
quickly give way to frustration.

~~~
bergie
Maybe, yes. But, small machine, ten hours of battery life might still be
enough to keep me there.

------
m0nastic
I can second a recommendation for Textastic. Specifically, it uses Fraise's
syntax definition files, so it has support for a crapload of languages:
([http://www.textasticapp.com/manual/lessons/Which_file_types_...](http://www.textasticapp.com/manual/lessons/Which_file_types_are_supported.html))

I see people complaining that you'd have to be an idiot to write code on a
touchscreen device, but I honestly don't have any issue with it.

~~~
Tycho
Ironically, I think the one language it doesn't support is Objective-C.

edit: sorry, correction, I must have been thinking of the other one, Code2Go,
which also features a lot of languages and also lets you run them on a web-
bound service, but doesn't do Objective-C (ironically)

Textastic is a very neat program. Especially useful if you just want to review
code. Very nice highlighting/search feature. Looks like they're going to add
Dropbox support too.

~~~
m0nastic
Actually, it does support Objective C (at least according to their web page,
I've never edited an Objective C file in it).

------
dholowiski
When I absolutley must code on my ipad I use Mides. It's quite good as far as
ipad code editors go- but coding on an ipad is still a terrible experience.

------
csprestoninc
I would be very concerned if any of my development team announced they were
going to use their iPads for developing code. The iPad is a device that is
best used for CONSUMING information, not creating it. Developers need large
screens, efficient processing and multi tasking. Perhaps some small work could
be done (like reviewing), but not serious development.

Brett Miller <http://www.customsoftwarebypreston.com/android-iphone-ipad>

~~~
m0nastic
I keep seeing comments like this posted in this article, and maybe I'm just
being defensive; but I kind of think that's a dangerously dismissive point of
view.

I think developers have been creating applications long before they had "large
screens, efficient processing and multi tasking". I won't argue that these
things make development easier, but they are certainly not a requirement.

Every day I hear about people using these devices for creating content, and
every day the trope about them only being for "consuming information" seems
more and more absurd.

------
olalonde
Why is this getting up voted?

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting.

I don't think any hacker would seriously consider coding on a touch based
interface.

> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it.

See title.

